# Big Men Cry Too *insert all Big Show crying discussion here*



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Face Big Show is horrible. Hes horrible anyway but as a face its cringeworthy.

After all whats been going on hes been so close to tears I think this weeks Raw the big old wobbly man will finally break down and start blubbering his eyes out. 

Not looking forward to it TBH


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*That's just good acting on The Big Show's part. He's playing his role in this storyline perfectly. He's the guy that is most accurate depicting the hopelessness felt by the roster, and all he's using is facial expressions.*


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

this Monday, they're going to beat down the Shield right in front of Orton.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

he's putting over triple h's heel character bro


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes yes but its not the first time the big guy has cried his eyes out

Its embarrassing


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Does the WWE have any wrestlers that aren't hated here?

hate hate hate hate


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Big Show is a giant.He knows he can help Daniel Bryan but he is unable to help because he fears of the repercussions.He is helpless and potraying his role perfectly.I don't see why people are complaining.I am sure if it was anyone that the IWC loved,they would have called him the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

rocknblues81 said:


> Does the WWE have any wrestlers that aren't hated here?


Nobody


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

DonkMunk316 said:


> Yes yes but its not the first time the big guy has cried his eyes out
> 
> Its embarrassing


*Yeah, it's time you stopped posting.*


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Yeah, it's time you stopped posting.*


Why? Becuase my opinion differs from yours?

Typical


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

I enjoy an actor that can cry. I think it's great work from Big Show.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

He's probably the best actor in wwe.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Stall_19 said:


> He's probably the best actor in wwe.


Come now, let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

KING. said:


> Come now, let's not get ahead of ourselves.


He's close to it at worst

Show and Heyman are probably the best.

Henry shot himself up there recently as well


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Big Show is definitely the most underrated actor in WWE. When Paul Heyman looked about to cry, everybody praised him, but you criticize Big Show's work on SD? He was responsible for HHH and Orton getting that heat. He made Ziggler and Miz gain more sympathy and did you not hear the crowd chant for him to help Bryan?

I'm sure he'll somehow get involved this week and the crowd will go nuts. Excellent work by Show. Only time I didn't like him crying was during his Laurinaitis feud.

He can be a monster heel, a friendly giant, a badass face, a righteous guy anything you ask of him really. Tremendously undervalued by the IWC.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Big Show as a face has been the big guy with a big heart for years, and I think it suits him very well. Not every giant must be a monster heel.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Big Show is definitely the most underrated actor in WWE. When Paul Heyman looked about to cry, everybody praised him, but you criticize Big Show's work on SD? He was responsible for HHH and Orton getting that heat. He made Ziggler and Miz gain more sympathy and did you not hear the crowd chant for him to help Bryan?
> 
> I'm sure he'll somehow get involved this week and the crowd will go nuts. Excellent work by Show. Only time I didn't like him crying was during his Laurinaitis feud.
> 
> He can be a monster heel, a friendly giant, a badass face, a righteous guy anything you ask of him really. Tremendously undervalued by the IWC.


I agree 100%

Very underrated.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

stop flaming bigslow. he did perfectly in this part of the game, he sold it all.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Del Rio made that idiot cry and he was a heel. Not like it matters


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Big Show is one of the few guys who has any depth to his character, and he's paying his part perfectly.

I don't see what the problem is.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

In think he acted really, really bad. At least for me, it was painful to watch.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I thought it was great. It's so nice to see some different emotions instead of the usual come at me bro rage.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

not a fan of show but he is playing his role perfectly


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

stupid thread, you may not like him for whatever reason but you cant criticize the work he did on Monday. He was great and played his role perfectly, a helpless bystander wanting to stand up to the corrupt authority, all without saying a word.


----------



## skyhigh (Mar 6, 2006)

I think it was more he was so angry it was about to make him cry. He played the part perfectly.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

I just want him to retire. He's been boring as Hell for well over a decade now. He's unconvincing as a monster because of the number of times he's been beaten, bullied and embarrassed and he's got very little else going for him besides his size. He should hang up those gigantic tights once and for all. I can't face any more of his directionless persona shifting (heel, face, heel, face, heel, face). When he signed to the WWE, I thought he signed a 10 year contract. It's been 14 years now and he's still on TV, being shit. I guess somebody somewhere likes him, because I'd have shit-canned him a long, long, long time ago.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Couldn't disagree more. Show was unbelievably good on Raw and Smackdown. The way that he conveys immense emotion without saying a word is a trait that so few wrestlers ever truly master, especially in this day and age. It's almost a forgotten art with the new breed.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Good acting by WWE standards.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Quoth the Raven said:


> When Paul Heyman looked about to cry, everybody praised him, but you criticize Big Show's work on SD?


Paul Heyman is an IWC darling.Big Show is absolutely hated by the IWC.



DogSaget said:


> Show and Heyman are probably the best.


*Big Show is a way better actor than Paul Heyman.Paul Heyman is a one trick pony when it comes to acting.*Big Show can be a badass face,a gentle giant,a monster heel or anything that is needed.Big Show's acting skills were demonstrated even last year when he got fired by Big Johnny.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

He's playing it perfectly..really looks like he wants to kill HHH...

If he has that match with HHH it needs to be a brutal, no DQ match.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Show using his acting skills to entertain > Show using his in-ring skills to entertain

Great actor, great veteran to have around, though as wrestler you can see how he gets a bit older with every match, still does solid ones, but they seem to be getting slower and slower


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

I think Big Show did a good job, but still I would rather see him as a full on heel.


----------



## Never Give Up 34 (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't cry Big Show. John Cena will come back and teach these poopyfaces about hustle, loyalty and respect :cena3


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Comparing Heyman's acting skills with Show's skills it's a blasphemy. That means you people don't know nothing about acting. You probably watch movies like American Pie and Scary Movie and you think those are great movies. Right now only The Rock can be better but he is busy so Heyman remains no1 actor in the business.


----------



## Never Give Up 34 (Sep 1, 2013)

A.Lestranj said:


> Comparing Heyman's acting skills with Show's skills it's a blasphemy. That means you people don't know nothing about acting. You probably watch movies like American Pie and Scary Movie and you think those are great movies. Right now only The Rock can be better but he is busy so Heyman remains no1 actor in the business.


Just because you believe something doesn't make it true. Therefore stop stating your views like they are fact. You need to learn about hustle, loyalty and respect :cena3


----------



## Warrior4Champ (May 21, 2013)

Considering we're on an online forum I'm not surprised to see a thread like this come up. He's a very valuable asset in progressing this HHH, WWE Corporate against Daniel Bryan. He's a dude that could clearly do some damage if he wanted to but is standing on the sidelines because he fears for his job but is still showing his displeasure. You can hate the Big Show for all the reasons in the world you can come up with but he's doing a great job with this so far.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I loved Big Show's facial expressions on Smackdown. You could see his annoyance, frustration and the tears were well placed. It wasn't like he was on the ground curled up in a ball sobbing his eyes out. Those were tears of frustration and godamn it he sold it. It isn't easy to make yourself cry on demand like that but I see why he does get cast more in actual tv shows than the rest of the roster.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Big Show is a giant.He knows he can help Daniel Bryan but he is unable to help because he fears of the repercussions.He is helpless and potraying his role perfectly.I don't see why people are complaining.I am sure if it was anyone that the IWC loved,they would have called him the best thing since sliced bread


Its because he has an IRON CLAD CONTRACT and cant get fired, that is why makes it so annoying.
The WWE thinks we should just forget this fact, something that big show was flaunting not too long ago


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Show usually bores the hell out of me but he is playing this role perfectly. I think its inevitable that he is eventually going to snap.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Show usually bores the hell out of me but he is playing this role perfectly. I think its inevitable that he is eventually going to snap.


And then the boring begins.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> He's probably the best actor in wwe.


Mark "da goat" Henry disagrees


----------



## Never Give Up 34 (Sep 1, 2013)

Cena is the best actor in WWE anyway. He's done loads of films just like the rock :cena3


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Never Give Up 34 said:


> Cena is the best actor in WWE anyway. He's done loads of films just like the rock :cena3


Lol he's the worse


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is it whenever Show is heel he's a tough bad ass but as soon as he's a face he starts crying at every turn like a little bitch? I know you can say its great acting on his part but thats not the point. Does he really need to be on the verge of tears to sell the angle? He could just look really pissed, its unnecessary to have him sit there and act like a 4 year old that just got told he gets no toys at the store.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Paul Heyman is an IWC darling.Big Show is absolutely hated by the IWC.


Oh bore off with all this 'IWC this IWC that' shite. You're like a fucking broken record honest to Lemmy. 

As evidenced by this thread alone, Big Show is getting the praise he rightfully deserves, and the only people who are against his performances are seemingly people who don't know how a fucking wrestling angle can develop. He wasn't even crying for fuck sake, he was trying to keep his emotions in check because he was *this close* to snapping, but he realised he was powerless. He would've suffered the consequences if he did anything else. I guess all the naysayers want him to just bulldoze all over Triple H and Randy Orton, therefore ending the storyline instantly. Jesus wept.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

DonkMunk316 said:


> Why? Becuase my opinion differs from yours?
> 
> Typical


*No. It's because it's obvious you don't know the story that the WWE and Big Show are tell, so you don't know what you're talking about. When you get to the point that you don't know what you're talking about, then it's time to stop posting.

Someone making a bunch of stupid posts gets defensive about his stupid posts when someone calls him/her out on them, typical.

*


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

DonkMunk316 said:


> Face Big Show is horrible. Hes horrible anyway but as a face its cringeworthy.
> 
> After all whats been going on hes been so close to tears I think this weeks Raw the big old wobbly man will finally break down and start blubbering his eyes out.
> 
> Not looking forward to it TBH


Big Show is much, much better as a Heel. Can't stand watching him as a Face.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Dopesick said:


> Oh bore off with all this 'IWC this IWC that' shite. You're like a fucking broken record honest to Lemmy.
> 
> As evidenced by this thread alone, Big Show is getting the praise he rightfully deserves, and the only people who are against his performances are seemingly people who don't know how a fucking wrestling angle can develop. He wasn't even crying for fuck sake, he was trying to keep his emotions in check because he was *this close* to snapping, but he realised he was powerless. He would've suffered the consequences if he did anything else. I guess all the naysayers want him to just bulldoze all over Triple H and Randy Orton, therefore ending the storyline instantly. Jesus wept.


The people who are praising him don't know how stories with narrative work. This weeping Big Show is so left field after his iron clad gimmick its laughable. How can he go from bullying everyone last year to crying buckets over superstars who has no relation with? Its unwarranted. 

It over acting for the sake of over acting.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Big Show > Paul Heyman.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

He's been good during the Corporation storyline, but dear lord, the guy cries a lot. 

Also, I'm guessing none of you saw Knucklehead. Now that's acting ability! :vince3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The_Jiz said:


> The people who are praising him don't know how stories with narrative work. This weeping Big Show is so left field after his iron clad gimmick its laughable. How can he go from bullying everyone last year to crying buckets over superstars who has no relation with? Its unwarranted.
> 
> It over acting for the sake of over acting.


Exactly. People are praising him saying he's a great actor, but they're forgetting just a month or so ago he was bullying people but suddenly now he cares for Bryan? he even sheds tears over Bryan getting beat up? come on now. I'm not saying his acting is bad, i'm just saying its not needed and its inconsistent with his character.


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> He's been good during the Corporation storyline, but dear lord, the guy cries a lot.
> 
> Also, I'm guessing none of you saw Knucklehead. Now that's acting ability! :vince3


I liked Knucklehead :batista3
I mean come on ,he got stuck in a bus bathroom and shit everywhere.


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

I really hope the WWE doesnt pull of the typical " Corporate Boss bullies Big Show. Big Show gets pissed. Corporate Boss gives something to Big Show. Big Show accepts and joins the dark side" type of thing. It has been done way too many times already. Have him reunite ShowMiz and make them go after the tag titles.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Why would Big Show wanna help Bryan after all he said about him and how he beat him for the title in like 13 seconds? Same goes for Miz. These guys HATED each other. 

Ugh. Continuity WWE. Have you ever heard of it?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This whole thing should be about Daniel Bryan over coming the odds. Lately its becoming more and more about Big Show working up the nerve to defy the boss. Who's feuding with who now? Is Triple H feuding with big Show or Daniel Bryan? Is this building up for some lame tag match with Show and Bryan? So we have Randy and Trips both pushing Big Show's buttons at the same time making Bryan's life a living hell. 

I mean Did Stone Cold have help when he feuded with The Corporation? no. If anyone should help Bryan it should be Punk, i know he's kinda busy right now, but why not have Bryan fend for himself until Punk's freed up? I can't see this Heyman/Punk feud going that much further tbh. So why not throw Punk into this? I mean i'd prefer Bryan on his own in this that way its much more satisfying if he wins the title again. But if they have to have someone else involved helping him it should be Punk.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

King Bebe said:


> Why would Big Show wanna help Bryan after all he said about him and how he beat him for the title in like 13 seconds? Same goes for Miz. These guys HATED each other.
> 
> Ugh. Continuity WWE. Have you ever heard of it?


Wait for the turn, brother.

:show


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

padraic said:


> he's putting over triple h's heel character bro


Some people just won't get that bro


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Culebra75 said:


> Some people just won't get that bro
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah ok he's putting the character over but just a couple months ago he was an arrogant ass hole who bullied guys like Bryan and also went around bragging about his iron clad contract, now he's breaking down into tears watching Bryan get beat up? Its just stupid and inconsistent. His heel run isn't even cold yet and they got him crying already.

Besides Big Show just tears up and cry's to make everything seem more real. its getting a little old. I bet you could make a compilation of all the moments he's broken down into tears.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> This whole thing should be about Daniel Bryan over coming the odds. Lately its becoming more and more about Big Show working up the nerve to defy the boss. Who's feuding with who now? Is Triple H feuding with big Show or Daniel Bryan? Is this building up for some lame tag match with Show and Bryan? So we have Randy and Trips both pushing Big Show's buttons at the same time making Bryan's life a living hell.
> 
> I mean Did Stone Cold have help when he feuded with The Corporation? no. If anyone should help Bryan it should be Punk, i know he's kinda busy right now, but why not have Bryan fend for himself until Punk's freed up? I can't see this Heyman/Punk feud going that much further tbh. So why not throw Punk into this? I mean i'd prefer Bryan on his own in this that way its much more satisfying if he wins the title again. But if they have to have someone else involved helping him it should be Punk.


DX and Mankind feuded with the corporation, the same time Austin did. They indirectly helped him and he cost the Rock the WWE title so Mankind could win it.

Austin got help from HBK and Linda McMahon along the way as the alternative authority figures as well.

The Rock had the entire roster ready to walk out as part of the McMahon-Helmsey storyline and got help from Foley, Rikishi, Too Cool and APA with his angle with HH and the McMahon, Helmsley era. Rock only won the title after Austin took out all the McMahons and the stooges at Backlash.

It helps the angle to have others get involved. Bryan's already won two gauntlet matches, beaten Cena clean and won every single match he has had for about 3 months and is only not the champion because he got screwed after wrestling gruelling 30 minute match. There's a thin line between being a believable underdog and Superman. At the moment, they just about have the balance right.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

rocknblues81 said:


> Does the WWE have any wrestlers that aren't hated here?
> 
> hate hate hate hate


Other than Big Show, Christian, Axel, Del Rio and "John", the rest are safe.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Iron Clad contract should come into play but WWE views the WWE Universe as a Universe of Fools, apparently....


----------



## Pinero21 (Jan 31, 2012)

Big show is playing his role perfectly. His facial expressions are gold.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

They should have Kofi comfort Big Show backstage and be like " DON'T WORRY...ABOUT A THING...BECAUSE OF EVERY LITTLE THING...GONNA BE ALRIGHT"


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i don't know people bitching..its great acting and make sense. it's nothing that big show can do even with iron clad contract...get screwed or save Bryan?


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Yeah, it's time you stopped posting.*


What a stupid thing to say.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought more people would agree with the OP to be honest. 

Let's face it Big Show was only recently playing an angry monster heel who took out everyone in his path. So yes it's embarrasing to now see him CRYING for fucks sake. 

Fair play he should get angry and pissed off and frustrated but to have him whimpering and on the verge of blubbing his eyes out was ridiculous. 

Monster heel one week, blubbering cry baby the next. 

I can see what the OP is saying.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Big Show is gonna beat the shit out of the corporation this week, going to be an awesome sight.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Face Big Show may be bad but at least he isn't unbearably boring like he is as a heel.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Big Show's crying is really forceful. Like his current role in this angle, but stop crying. You suck at it.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> Big Show is gonna beat the shit out of the corporation this week, going to be an awesome sight.


The crowd is going to go nuts when Big Show lays his hands on HHH/Orton/Shield


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Isn't tonight's crowd supposed to be rubbish, Id rather they saved for next week when the crowd will go bat shit when he starts his destruction by KO'ing Seth Rollins who will sell the fuck out of it


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm sick of watching him on my television.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kingy_85 said:


> I thought more people would agree with the OP to be honest.
> 
> Let's face it Big Show was only recently playing an angry monster heel who took out everyone in his path. So yes it's embarrasing to now see him CRYING for fucks sake.
> 
> ...


Yerrr man cheers bruv

Not long now until we see Big Slow crying his eyes out

Catch more of Big Slow blubberiing on the wwe ap :cole3


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Big Show needs to stop crying*

this really comes off as fake and it's just hilariously terrible


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I know it's part of the storyline but its totally making him look like a bitch! He needs to man up and be Paul Wight (The Giant) not this wwe version of Big Show. It's sad really.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

"Just leave me alone!"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Instead of crying they should have him get angry but he can't do anything to HHH and company. Make fists and stomp around the ring or whatever, but do not cry.


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

He doesn't even come off as sympathetic. He just seems pathetic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Big Show keeps turning either face or heel too often, you can´t keep up with it. Just a while back he was the monster who had no problem knocking people out and now he is back to the crying show. But he did his part well on Raw so no hating.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Big Show is definitely the most underrated actor in WWE. When Paul Heyman looked about to cry, everybody praised him, but you criticize Big Show's work on SD? He was responsible for HHH and Orton getting that heat. He made Ziggler and Miz gain more sympathy and did you not hear the crowd chant for him to help Bryan?
> 
> I'm sure he'll somehow get involved this week and the crowd will go nuts. Excellent work by Show. Only time I didn't like him crying was during his Laurinaitis feud.
> 
> He can be a monster heel, a friendly giant, a badass face, a righteous guy anything you ask of him really. Tremendously undervalued by the IWC.


This. 110%.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I like Big Show, I really do.. and I think he's one of the better actors WWE has... but crying over Daniel Bryan is a bit much. esp. when they never established Big Show and Bryan as great friends and he has to provide for his family. Sure get pissed off that the machine is holding down the boys but crying is over the top.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't like all of his crying thing. It's just too much. Yep, I felt bad for him last night, but I mean, really? Does he really need to cry when the only thing he needs to do is punch a guy that he usually hated in the past?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

DonkMunk316 said:


> Face Big Show is horrible. Hes horrible anyway but as a face its cringeworthy.
> 
> After all whats been going on hes been so close to tears I think this weeks Raw the big old wobbly man will finally break down and start blubbering his eyes out.
> 
> Not looking forward to it TBH


Not about that sports-entertainment huh?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show's crying is cracking me up, I have to admit.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *That's just good acting on The Big Show's part. He's playing his role in this storyline perfectly.*


*

You have extremely low standards.*


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I have to say Big show is ruining the angle here when he was a heel he never had problem punching people around but as a face he's a Big cry Baby over it? Face Big show sucks.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *That's just good acting on The Big Show's part. He's playing his role in this storyline perfectly. He's the guy that is most accurate depicting the hopelessness felt by the roster, and all he's using is facial expressions.*


Um no, honestly he is overacting a bit. He is acting like Daniel Bryan is his lover or something. Why does he have to cry for someone getting screwed and his ass kicked in a wrestling ring. Especially the guy who has never been a friend to him in kayfabe.

If Vince and Triple H are making him cry for comedy reasons then great (because he cracks me up everytime he starts to cry), but he is just overdoing it a bit. Crying like a bitch for petty reasons is not a good acting.


----------



## edmont (Sep 4, 2013)

It is difficult to imagine his face while he is crying though. Would look like a giant crying.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

HHH making reference to BigShow crying and calling him a baby this past Raw

Absolutely brilliant!

I love HHH


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

It was cringeworthy watching him cry, it frustrated the shit out of me.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Someone please make a Big Show crying smile.

:show


----------



## BearCorn (Jan 18, 2013)

Once WWE wrestler "Big Show" was arrested by police for appearing naked in front of motel staff.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Him telling HHH to "Leave me alone" whilst crying was hilarious. I was :lmao so hard. 

UGLY CRY


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Captain Insano shows no mercy.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Hogan cried when he lost the title to Andre. Paul Heyman cried when CM Punk left him. Krispin Wah cried when he won the World Heavyweight Championship. It's nothing new or that big of a deal.


----------



## ryu (Apr 15, 2004)

that was so bad booked. why the hell would a giant cry before hitting another face wrestler???
that looked terrible and when his job was on the line, he should have said, i will do anything to save my job and contract as i have a a family to look after and then he could have beaten the hell out of bryan and that would have made show more stronger and even HHH would have been a bit frightened of him and that would have been a great way to tell the story rather then letting the big fat gian crying like a kid for nothing.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Big Show knows the business as well as anyone. He's done his part perfectly. Unfortunately most of you clowns just b*tch and moan.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

It actually really irritated me. Not the Big show's acting but his whole character. Why is he always so emotionally unstable and insecure about his position and life all the time, the idea that the WWE is the only thing Show can do is ridiculous as well.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

The guy can fucking cry on cue. That's talent.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Still better than Steph's crying.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I find that hilarious :lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"No guys! FUCK THAT GIANT CRYING BITCH PUSSY, even though he's actually playing his role extremely well! You know what we need? CM FUCKING PUNK. Cause he wouldn't be a crying bitch ass pussy and would say some shit and we'd all go apeshit and he'd say some more shit and... and...

HE WOULDN'T GET FIRED FOR SAYING SHIT. Cause HE'S CM PUNK. And even if it defies all logic, he'd be able to say shit without getting fired cause man, if he got fired, I'd... I'd.. I'D START A THREAD, DAMNIT, about how BULLSHIT that would be, cause he'd be the best part of the feud in the first 2 minutes and the 21st and a half century.

So FUCK BIG SHOW. WE NEED PUNK."

I have no clue why this entered my head when I read through this thread, but I felt it needed to be shared.

But really, Big Show has done his part well. Very well, actually. People need to realize that there's more to a feud than just trying to be a hardass every single TV segment.

And just to put some perspective on this whole crying thing; If this was Chris Jericho crying... man.. you know damn well this thread would be praising the sun that shines his Canadian Skin.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-09-09/why-triple-h-targeted-big-show-26146155



> *Big Show responds to criticisms of his compliance with Triple H*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*

Well done, Show. Well done.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*

that rumor about Show facing Triple H later on, man I hope Show wins!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*

Fuck you, Bis Show. You are a sellout. I hope you do die young.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*

Still unsure whether this is supposed to be a heel turn or not. Either way, I couldn't give less of a fuck about Big Show, his role in this storyline needs to be phased out for everyone's sake.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*

Now explain what you were doing with Stephanie when she was 12.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*

^^ probably a reluctant heel being forced to do Hunter's dirty work which will lead him to completely snap and destroy Hunter


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*

You did what you had to, Big Show 

#tears4BigShow

But really, that crying was a bit much.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cody did it better.









He was serving Meryl Streep Realness with those tears.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*

Replace the image with this smaller one from WWE.com as well:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*

Tired of the crybaby routine. Why does Show have to cry? It's so dumb.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*



Mister Hands said:


> Now explain what you were doing with Stephanie when she was 12.


Please, No. They already screwed the WWE timeline up enough with this reveal. If they try to fix it things will only get worse. Show will be Andre's under study for Wrestlemania 3 next.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*



Slowhand said:


> Tired of the crybaby routine. Why does Show have to cry? It's so dumb.


Yeah it was sad when Johnny Ace fired on screen and he started crying like a baby. Now it's the same. How is he supposed to be taken seriously. I think it all started when Big Show ran into AJ Lee, and that whole storylines with Daniel Bryan happened, because that was the first time he cried on tv. Maybe WWE took advantage of that and decided Big Show was a great target for humiliating from time to time by making him into a crybaby.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*

Are his financial troubles legit or are is that just part of the story.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*



Dubbletrousers said:


> Are his financial troubles legit or are is that just part of the story.


His troubles are as legit as Shawn Michael's in 2009 when he worked for JBL.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*



Riddle101 said:


> Yeah it was sad when Johnny Ace fired on screen and he started crying like a baby. Now it's the same. How is he supposed to be taken seriously. I think it all started when Big Show ran into AJ Lee, and that whole storylines with Daniel Bryan happened, because that was the first time he cried on tv. Maybe WWE took advantage of that and decided Big Show was a great target for humiliating from time to time by making him into a crybaby.


Actually he has cried on TV before that. Excluding out of character moments like the Eddie Guerrero tribute show or Edge's retirement, he also cried when Eddie showered him with shit back in 2003.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*

DAT ACTING


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*

shows gotta join the corporation just like he joined the nwo.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Big show is a pretty awful actor.... Looking like a fucking moron crying. fplam


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Big Show is a complete embarrasment 

Realy hope HHH pedigrees him soon

Or smashes him with the sledge hammer


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Cody did it better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damn, that was fucking great. Love the back story with the families.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Big show is a pretty awful actor.... Looking like a fucking moron crying. fplam


Well, I don't know about you, but most people don't look to sharp when they are crying.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Big Show is a giant.He knows he can help Daniel Bryan but he is unable to help because he fears of the repercussions.He is helpless and potraying his role perfectly.I don't see why people are complaining.I am sure if it was anyone that the IWC loved,they would have called him the best thing since sliced bread


this


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*



Slowhand said:


> Tired of the crybaby routine. Why does Show have to cry? It's so dumb.


But he cries so well.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Would love to see The Sheild triple power bomb Big Show through the announce table

Give the big bitch somethin proper to cry about


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't get why Show is randomly throw into this angle! He's ruining it for me I hope he get beat down next Monday night on Raw instead of Daniel.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Big show is a pretty awful actor.... Looking like a fucking moron crying. fplam


And I'm sure you can act better, Mr. Hollywood.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Disagree with the people saying "HE'S DOING HIS ROLE PERFECTLY." Get off that shit. 

Only reason I have beef with this, because isn't this like the third time he's broken down and cried, possibly fourth in the last two years? Stop me when I'm wrong. 

There was something with Kane. Something with Johnny L, probably twice with that angle. Something when he returned and hit AJ and D-Bry made him cry. Something with Triple H now. 

God damn. I'd care more about him crying if he didn't do it so much. If he never cried before, and this would be the thing that broke him? I'd totally agree. And I'm not even going to blame Show for this. 

I'm going to blame Creative for over doing this shit. "LOOK, BIG SHOW IS CRYING. IT HAPPENS ALL THE TIME, BUT THE EMOTION." 

It's like getting told a touching story multiple times, and the effect just wears itself out. Since this is like the third/fourth/fifth whatever time Show has broken down in the past two years, it really does nothing for me, and I think he should've just been shown to be agressive.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck you, Bis Show. You are a sellout. I hope you do die young.


That real nice,PAL!!!


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM: Big Show Responds To Criticisms OF His Compliance With Hunter*

I think the people who think people who don't show their emotions are not men are unintelligent, and if that is coming from someone who happens to show their emotions on live TV, is a prick. Yes, Big Show, you are a fat prick who just realized that when people look up to me and I cry because I hurt Daniel Bryan, you know, disregarding the fact that I've hurt many other people like John Cena, I probably have to think of an incredibly gay excuse to hide my failures, as well as WWE's because they payed me to be a moron(I already was one to begin with, so no harm done). Everyday, those thoughts pass through his mind including considering getting a subscription to Jenny Craig.

Retire, you sack of shit.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hopefully Randy Orton will RKO him off the stage into some electrical equipment


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

DonkMunk316 said:


> Would love to see The Sheild triple power bomb Big Show through the announce table
> 
> Give the big bitch somethin proper to cry about


:lmao


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

What I didn't like was when (Last week I think) Big Show ran into the ring and Orton + The Shield all backed away, I get why it sort of needed to happen but still is just looked pathetic.

On-topic though, I'm not enjoying these crying segments at all, it really is cringeworthy and no, it's not 'solid acting', it's retarded.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ye, all this talk of Big Show being a great actor is awful

Big Show is tragic! 

Seeing him go on a mass rampage would sell the story 100000x better!!!!!

Crying just reminds me of the pg rating :/


----------



## HerbUWF (Oct 21, 2012)

The Big Cry Baby.

Nah, it's fine, surely it will end up in him breaking free and snapping one day. Like a modern day big white Virgil.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem (Nov 20, 2010)

HerbUWF said:


> The Big Cry Baby.
> 
> Nah, it's fine, surely it will end up in him breaking free and snapping one day. Like a modern day big white Virgil.


My money is on Big Show turning heel and joining the Corporation.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

The crying is making me cringe in all honesty.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

In all truth Big Show is one of WWE's best actors, but Steph nearly ruined this promo for me.

Her delivery was fine but it felt like she rushed through the whole thing, so there was no tension and Show had to rush out his emotions and that's why his tears weren't ready. That kinda' took the emotion out of it for me.

Also we need to stop the whole "you're broke, do what I say" angles. These guys have merchandise with their faces on it, they're not broke.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LEAVE BIG SHOW ALOOONEE!!










Lock this thread!

:'(


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

The BoogeyMan said:


> These guys have merchandise with their faces on it, they're not broke.


Which - in kayfabe, if they want to make a point of it - they see no money from.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I remember when "The Giant" was an unstoppable force who tipped the balance of power in favor of Hollywood Hogan & the nWo ... WWE has done their best to destroy my childhood with this fat crying blob of a man. :lol


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bring back the Dudley Boys to 3D BigSlow through a table


----------



## Slamnasty (Jun 19, 2013)

I loved the crowd at this past Monday Night Raw. When Big Show was left standing there crying in the ring, the fans chanting "You'll be OK" clap clap clapclapclap!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought he was brilliant on last week's RAW and Smackdown but it was OTT this past Monday, I mean he's crying about everything, how emotional is this guy? I could understand not wanting to do what Triple H and Stephanie want but he doesn't have to weep at EVERYTHING. 

thought that ruined RAW's main event to be honest.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

It is completely ruining this entire angle, in truth

Sort it out WWE


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Dunno why the hell they are presenting Big Show as a big ass cry baby.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

They need to make some Big Show memes of him crying. 

Ideas for memes could be. 
"R-Truth lost Jimmy, Cries"
"The Miz using the Figure Four Leglock, Cries"
"John Cena returns from injury, Cries"
"Big Show crying, Cries"


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Big Show is a giant.He knows he can help Daniel Bryan but he is unable to help because he fears of the repercussions.He is helpless and potraying his role perfectly.I don't see why people are complaining.I am sure if it was anyone that the IWC loved,they would have called him the best thing since sliced bread


Everyone would get all hot and bothered if it was Ambrose. Or did everyone change their mind on him already?


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

If it were Bryan doing the crying he'd be praised, hypocrites on this site are sad.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Devil's Anthem said:


> If it were Bryan doing the crying he'd be praised, hypocrites on this site are sad.


Oh, shut the fuck up. 

I explained it before. D-Bry crying would mean alot more. Big Show has cried at least five/four times in the last two years. 

One during his team with Kane when he got injured? 
Was a time during when he returned, against Henry and he wore the beanie. 
The time when D-Bry made him cry after he accidently hit AJ. Pretty sure that happened more than once in this event.
The time with Johnny L when he was going to fire him and he had to beg. Pretty sure there were two times he cried during that feud.
Now it's during Triple H/Corp. 

He cries too much, tht's why people are getting tired of it. It just means less at this point. He's acting like a bigger diva than half the divas roster. Infact, I'm pretty sure he's cried more than any other wrestler/diva ever. They should just give him a giant cry baby gimmick. 

And yeah, people do care more when Rhodes did it. Or if Bryan would do it. Because then it would actually mean something. They haven't cried since when? It'd show they were literally emotionally borken by something as strong as The Corp. 

Big Show? He's been "emotionally wounded" how many times already? It just doesn't mean as much anymore. He's a big teddy bear. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

*Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Okay, so I recently watched Raw and saw the Big Show-Stephanie promo and look at this. I know WWE is scripted but really? Big SHow being broke? A guy who has been wrestling for the world's top wrestling company for 14 years is broke? A guy who has appeared on several movies and tv shows is broke? Sorry, but this has gotta be WWE's least logical storyline ever.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Just go with it.

It didn't make any sense with HBK a few years ago, but that was still a pretty decent storyline.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

The entire storyline doesn't make any sense.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

i know exactly what you mean

a major wrestling superstar going bankrupt? unthinkable

:flair :hogan

why cant all wrestling storylines be as realistic as a deep south style deliverance cult wearing sheep masks kidnapping people in a wrestling promotion


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

If you had listened to stephanie she said the strip mall failure and we all know how wall street went. Something along those lines. That was why he's broke. Herp da Derp.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

They needed an excuse for Big Show to punch Daniel Bryan at the end of the show so fans would stop chanting "Big Show" during Bryan's matches. They only want Bryan to be chanted for, not other people even though more than one person can be getting over in the fued pretty easily without taking away fron Bryan's part.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

So just because someone makes alot of money, they're not allowed to be broke? Look at all these former WWE stars who have huge financial issues. Even former athletes run into these problems and they get paid millions of dollars a year during their careers.


----------



## yusidu (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

The "WHAT'S BEST FOR BUSINESS" era. :trips


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Big Show being broke is silly. A year ago he was doing whatever he wanted with his Iron Clad contract now all he can do is cry.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Show is apparently one of the most wealthy wrestlers but the storyline is hardly a big stretch. Hogan and Flair were both break and plenty of successful sportsmen piss a lot of money away. 50 Cent reckons Money Mayweather had to return to boxing for the cash because of his lifestyle.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Throw a little kayfabe into it.

Of course it doesn't make sense because Show wouldn't put it out there that he's fucking broke. Maybe he has a gambling addiction, or maybe he's buying too much porn, fuck I don't know. Maybe the fact that he's got no money is why he's _still_ with the company after 14 years. Either way, you're not supposed to know he's broke cause it's not something people usually promote.

I find it more enjoyable to watch WWE these days when I throw a little of that kayfabe I mentioned earlier into it. Loosen up a bit, ya know?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Steph said he made shit ton of bad investments and he went broke. How hard is that to understand?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Breaking Big Show: He has gigantism and will die


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

big show and cody rhodes to start cookin meth


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Just because someone makes alot of Money doesn't mean they can never be broke.


----------



## Bubba-3D (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

He spent all his money on acting lessons. He can now cry on cue, money well spent.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

william regal stole his money, banged his wife, left stains on his pillow, and didnt even wash his goddamn hands before the goddamn dinner. of course big show is broke now, in more ways than one


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

It's wrestling, it doesn't need to make sense. Sometimes its easy to look into things and analyse them too much.

Big Show is only involved in this angle to further enhance Triple H's standing as a heel. i.e. Big Show is just a vehicle for heat at the moment. The "broke" thing was probably just thrown in their last minute to give Big Show some reason to obey Triple H. Its not that big a deal, this is mostly about Bryan/Orton/HHH.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

When was the last time a WWE Storyline was 100% logical?


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

It makes sense but it still a retarded angle(just like the HBK angle).


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Do you know how many pro athletes end up destitute and living off scraps? well ok not a vast percentage, but enough. If not totally poor you would be amazed how many of them get robbed by agents, family, managers, et all.. the nfl holds a rookie symposium on not getting ripped off and dying poor every year, it isn't an unrealistic stretch...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

If he's so broke, he should go sing at various entertainment venues or something. I mean, just listen to that lovely voice:


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

It's not THAT stupid compared to some other shit they came up over the years.

What bothered me about that segment was one of the worst mic work in years. Fucking Stephanie McMahon, she was Mike Adamle bad.. holy shit that was embarrassing.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Watch the ESPN 30 For 30 documentary "Broke," then tell me that this storyline is the least bit unrealistic.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

I don't particularly care about whether or not it makes sense. I don't care about kayfabe or if he is broke for real.

It's just a flat out shit storyline. I am not entertained by this.

The E has done rather well as of late with their stories but this is not one of them. I'll probably skip most of this arc.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*



Irwin Navarro said:


> Okay, so I recently watched Raw and saw the Big Show-Stephanie promo and look at this. I know WWE is scripted but really? Big SHow being broke? A guy who has been wrestling for the world's top wrestling company for 14 years is broke? A guy who has appeared on several movies and tv shows is broke? Sorry, but this has gotta be WWE's least logical storyline ever.


Re-watch the segment, Stephanie explains how the Big Show went broke. It's all covered in the first 30 seconds of the video I posted.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Is it that big a stretch of the imagination to believe that a guy who's earned a lot of money has made bad investments? Yeah it's a bit unbelievable but it's a STORYLINE. We accepted it, despite being a bit silly, for HBK so accept it for this and move on.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Stephanie McMahon said Big Show has made of lot of bad investments and he has become broke.I don't understand how hard it's to understand this


----------



## deathclaw 4721 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

He went into debt trying to purchase electronics to help him to stop running into people and crushing them...

I hated that..... >,_<


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Why are you fixiated on the broke storyline not making sense.
What does not make sense is how can an iron clad contract be broke.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

It's believable. Mayweather regularly gambles all his money away, till he arranges another fight to pay off all his debts. This guy earns in excess $30 mill a fight, so anythings possible.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

There are plenty of real world examples of highly successful professional wrestlers being bad with money. What's so unbelievable about that?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

He's crying over little things though is what makes it awful, like a child if he gets told off. 

Triple H told him to knock out Bryan, WHY IS HE WEEPING?! emotionally being conflicted sure (look at Ziggler on the ramp) but weeping as if he's told him to kill him is just stupid. 

I haven't watched Smackdown yet so I hope they move away from this as I don't find it sympathetic but just pathetic, if you want Big Show to cry, then give him a reason, atleast when Johny Ace fired him in that segment I could buy it as he humiliated him and then fired him.

If Daniel Bryan started crying in this angle it would kill him, he needs to be PISSED OFF.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Stephanie mentioned that he had made bad investments and given money to family and friends.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

It such BS and ridiculous, only the kids could believe that.


----------



## LfcEIRE (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Spent all his money in McDonalds


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Best not to overthink these things.
The fact is that it's working, the crowd loves Bryan all the more and is itching for Trips and the Corporation to get theirs. An effective storyline, I think. And props where they're deserved - Show is doing an admirable job.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

For me the annoying and unbelievable thing is not the fact that he's broke, it's that he's got such a big problem doing things to keep his contract i.e. being placed in matches. 

He's spent 90% of his career fucking shit up and generally knocking 7 bells out of who he wants, when he wants, but LITERALLY overnight he's turned into an absolute pussy, to the point where the thought of having a match against Daniel Bryan is enough to reduce him to a blubbering wreck. It's pathetic, that segment on Monday was just incredibly cringe worthy.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Kinda agree, Big Show is that CEO10k/Day Status but wrestling isn't supposed to be realistic, otherwise people couldn't relate with some of the characters. Imagine if D Bryan suddenly stated that he got more money and bitches than 99% of the audience and spends his private time drinking 100€ wines with the finest cheese at expensive suits.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Turns out he financed Kunckleheads the knock out comedy out of pocket


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*



Tater said:


> I don't particularly care about whether or not it makes sense. I don't care about kayfabe or if he is broke for real.
> 
> It's just a flat out shit storyline. I am not entertained by this.
> 
> The E has done rather well as of late with their stories but this is not one of them. I'll probably skip most of this arc.


The storyline was fine with just DB vs the corp/Orton

There was no need to add the big show to convolute the storyline


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*



TheFranticJane said:


> Best not to overthink these things.
> The fact is that it's working, the crowd loves Bryan all the more and is itching for Trips and the Corporation to get theirs. An effective storyline, I think. And props where they're deserved - Show is doing an admirable job.



Speak for yourself, I'm not itching for HHH & Corporation to get theirs, I'm enjoying seeing Daniel gets his ass kicked every single show!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

*fpalm 
1. It's a storyline.
2. They've already explained through the storyline how Big Show blew all his money through bad decisions (Investments, family, etc.)
3. IT'S A STORYLINE

Some of you smart marks aren't very smart.*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

I'm more annoyed that it was pulled straight the fuck out of nowhere. They need to get a begrudging Big Show to work for Hunter, despite being friends with Bryan (still wondering when that happened, but whatever...must be that "all faces are friends" theory). So they have Trips tighten the leash on the iron clad contract. OK, but what does Big Show care? He can't be fired. Why should he turn on Bryan? Well, because he's broke. They made no mention of this previously, they never foreshadowed or hinted at it...it was just a random excuse to make the story work. Unfortunately, the fact that it wasn't mentioned or foreshadowed makes it a weak reason, and I think kinda takes away from that part of the story. For writers, its a Deus Ex Machina. No explanation, no sense, but its thrown in to move the story along and they hope we'll go along with it because of that. I just find it to be lazy, shitty writing, and considering the writing has improved over the past few months, I expected a bit better. Hell, I'd have been happier if they just said Hunter was holding Big Show's family ransom. That would have made just as much sense, and would have been funny, at least.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I was more curious as to why we would believe a 12 year old Stephanie was getting guidance from a 16 year old Big Show. They clearly just switched Big Show and Andre and expected no one to notice. That was the most unbelievable and stupid thing to me.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

The WWE is like a movie relax :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*



Dark Church said:


> I was more curious as to why we would believe a 12 year old Stephanie was getting guidance from a 16 year old Big Show. They clearly just switched Big Show and Andre and expected no one to notice. That was the most unbelievable and stupid thing to me.












Someone with photoshop skills needs to superimpose Big Show's head over Andre's. Preferably of Show crying. :lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

racist steph, thinking all giants look the same

bet she wonders why big show doesnt speak french anymore. what a bitch


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

of course it doesn't make much sense, he's been getting the same salary since 1999..a million a year...so that's 14 million base salary, plus the ppv bonuses along the way..it could explain why he hasnt' been pushed in awhile, they can't afford him.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

big show should ask cm punk some help, the guy bought mercury a fancy house after all, the giant must go to him and explain how william regal screwed him with the whole unwashed hands thing and then cry out 'i have biiiiiiiiills!!!' only to have bill goldberg to pop out from from the closet, making both punk and show to lol a little before punk takes care of it


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

They gave quite a few reasons as to why he was broke, all of his investments turned to shit. That is how people go broke, people with money that is.

I think it makes total sense. Big Show, having lots of money decides to make big investments with the thought of turning it into more money. All of the investments go south, therefore, he loses all of his money. 

You think wrestlers don't end up broke? lol We all know he isn't really broke, but I felt they gave enough good reasons for be to accept the storyline.


----------



## lastofus (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

what makes sense in todays WWE? Nothing!


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Like Steph said:

He lent money to friends and family, and made some bad investments. That strip mall deal fell through. :show


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Lol, Cena, Trips and BIG SHOW are known to earn $1m+ a year in their contracts. Is this the best storyline they could come up with. REALLY? Come one creative, you're better than this. What happened to 'GOOD' storylines in the E


----------



## The Indy Junkie (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*



ruderick said:


> Show is apparently one of the most wealthy wrestlers but the storyline is hardly a big stretch. Hogan and Flair were both break and plenty of successful sportsmen piss a lot of money away. 50 Cent reckons Money Mayweather had to return to boxing for the cash because of his lifestyle.


Has Big SHow been divorced? That is a reason both Flair and Hogan lose money Alimony bites them hard.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

WWE is scripted. I can't believe you couldn't get over that.

And this is the least logical storyline ever? You must be new.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

They explained it by bad real estate investments (market got gutted) and poor stock picks before the 2009 stock crash. DJIA used to be like, 6500.

The Big Show is the Big Loss with his money. Not too crazy. Happens to plenty of athletes.


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

It's been 6 pages and no one has posted DAT CRYING FACE gif yet...interesting!


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Big Show invested in WWE and that's why he is broke. :troll


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

And Big Show was Steph's "Giant" when she was 12 years old.

Even though she was in her 20's when Big Show debuted in WWE.

DUMB.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Because so many things make sence in wwe...


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Of course it doesn't make any sense. Have you seen his house? Have you seen his private bus that he travels everywhere on? The guy is quite blatantly rolling in it.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

It doesn't, but it's what's best for business. 

Seriously, it's not so far fetched for a wrestler to waste money and be in financial peril. It's not so much that it doesn't make sense, but just came out of no where just to fit Big Show into a storyline he didn't fit into.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Big Show's "broke" storyline doesnt make any sense*

Big Show has a $20 million dollar net worth I doubt the guy is broke and is Ric Flair broke???? Did anybody see that celebrity wife swap Ric was dropping money on his gold digging wife and kids like crazy.


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

*Big Show Crying angle*

Anyone else finding it a little creepy and unsettling?
I know they're trying to make the new heel stable look ultra evil by reducing The Big Show to tears all the time. But I'm just finding it a bit weird.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

Good, shows that you're invested in the storyline. You're supposed to feel unsettled.

Oh and by the way, how great is Big Show?


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

I'm not unsettled in a "oh poor guy Big Show I hope he gets his own back" way. I'm unsettled in a "this is just weird and awkward" kind of way


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

Still better than Kaitlyn.


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

True.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

It's stupid. You got a 500+ pound man crying every week and being told to stay in an office like a little kid. This is WrestleCrap stuff right here.


----------



## Adverseer (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*



Slowhand said:


> It's stupid. You got a 500+ pound man crying every week and being told to stay in an office like a little kid. This is WrestleCrap stuff right here.


I watched half the episodes of Are You Serious? over the weekend and the Dusty Rhoads segment with the Big Show made it come to mind immediately. Almost as bad as Big Show riding his father's casket to chase down the Big Bossman.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I laugh when he cries now. It's ridiculous and unnecessary.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

Yes I'm fucking tired of seeing big show cry every week just literally fire the guy if I have to see this every week


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

cringe worthy


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

there's no coming back from this for him...he's disgraced the baby faces and betrayed them by doing a heelish act like knocking out Dusty and knocking out Bryan, who is their locker room leader, he lost Bryan's trust...no coming back from this.....they ruined Big Show.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

It's really bad. I like the character development stuff, but keep it to promos. Too much straight up 'acting' and you start reminding people of the fact these guys are really just untrained meatheads, and not real actors. But thats what you get with HHH/mcmahon angles. The masters of overacting. at least vince know's he's bad and makes it funny a lot of times.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

I hate it, I have nothing against The Big Show doing things against his will but does he really need to be such a baby ? He just keep crying and when he hugged Dusty... It was a good moment to facepalm. I wouldn't mind a angry Big Show but please, just stop that crying stuff. I'm almost happy that the Corporation do that the Big Show because he does that all the time without legitimate reasons. When Goldust cried, now that was really good and I wanted to kill Steph' because well, Goldust had good reasons to be sad and you were totally on his side


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

They're building up to Big Show fighting back, obviously it's a slow build it has to be for the pay off.


----------



## nailz_jaggzy (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

Nah, it's not unsettling or creepy. It's just terrible. Remember when he used to dump garbage trucks on top of Big Bossmans car? THAT was the Big Show.. This current gimmick is a horrible imitation.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

I think they could get the point over without him crying you know? He could just look pissed off. Why is it wwe alternates every year from Big Show being the big bad giant to the soft teddy bear? Its ridiculous.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

Big Show's actually pretty good at it. Not many wrestlers could do what he's doing.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*



Get-The-E-Out said:


> cringe worthy


This plus , he supposedly has an iron clad contract that let him do whatever he wants , now for some reason it works the other way around ???


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

Ric Flair must have taught him how to cry on cue.


----------



## StingGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

its just bad to watch


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

Big Show is going to recieve a "Stone Cold like pop" *IF* he gives a KO punch to HHH


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Big Show is going to recieve a "Stone Cold like pop" *IF* he gives a KO punch to HHH


This. The crowds are already clamoring for it. As for the angle. I love it. I'm not sure if I should feel bad for finding it funny though. Last night had me crying (HA) with laughter.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

being sensitive is okay, he has feelings and a need to show them, dustin is old man so it must not be nice to punch them but the cries of the much bigger managment forced big show to do so


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Big Show is going to recieve a "Stone Cold like pop" *IF* he gives a KO punch to HHH


I can't wait for that moment! I get they are doing a slow build up to it. But, damn. This is starting to become way over the top.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*



777 said:


> Big Show's actually pretty good at it. Not many wrestlers could do what he's doing.


I actually think that they had a lot of guys attempt to cry on cue, and do the shit that Show is doing & he was the only one who could convincingly do it. Also Show has always been a good guy IRL, so he probably doesn't mind making himself look foolish for the sake of getting a storyline over, and also helping Bryan get over with the fans. As much as we're a cynical bunch, in the end Big Show is helping the D. Bryan cause, so all Bryan fans should be thankful.

Not too many wrestlers would make themselves look as stupid as Big Show has been making himself look, just for the sake of making other people look good. Cause in the end, Show isn't getting much out of this. Or maybe part of his iron clad contract was to alternate between cry baby & big bully fat ass every 3 months, who knows.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

I thought the segment with Dusty last night was one of the best on any RAW this year, or any PPV for that matter. It was an excellent show last night and in my opinion, Big Show was fantastic in his part. The logic of people complaining is that "he's a 7 foot, 500 pounder". Does that give him a natural immunity to human emotion? No. This is the best I've seen Big Show in quite a while.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

hes sucha emotional sensitive person.Poor little cry show


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*



777 said:


> Big Show's actually pretty good at it. Not many wrestlers could do what he's doing.


No he isn't, the only reason is no other Superstar with any pride would go out there and cry every week. And Show isn't even a great crier, its cringe worthy.



HouseofPunk said:


> They're building up to Big Show fighting back, obviously it's a slow build it has to be for the pay off.


What pay off? Show vs. HHH? No thanks. Him clearing the ring of The Shield? He's already done that before. Whatever happens, him being bitched out for weeks won't be worth it. 



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Big Show is going to recieve a "Stone Cold like pop" *IF* he gives a KO punch to HHH


So he looks like a whiny bitch for weeks just for one great pop? What a waste.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

I'd rather see someone else doing this angle.

It's hard for me to think that Big Show is going to have trouble finding work. He's a big name, and as such, even the most bush league, ghetto indy fed will pay a shit ton of cash for him. I can see a young jobber like Zack Ryder or Alex Riley getting turned into a bitch and crying for their job because they don't have that kind of leverage, but it just doesn't work for Show. Show is one of the biggest names in wrestling and he's a borderline celebrity who has had bit parts in mainstream movies. So it's not like he doesn't have options.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*



Slowhand said:


> No he isn't, the only reason is no other Superstar with any pride would go out there and cry every week. And Show isn't even a great crier, its cringe worthy.


Meh, says you. I obviously don't agree.


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

I they're building it up to a point where Big Show is going to EXPLODE one week and something psychotic is going to happen


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*



Thekweewee said:


> I they're building it up to a point where Big Show is going to EXPLODE one week and something psychotic is going to happen


It's a credit to the heel work of the McMahons that my inner mark is dying to see Show lose his shit and plant the entire corporation in the ground. I haven't felt this much sympathy for a character in a while. I was completely living in kayfabe during the Dusty segment.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Big Show Crying angle*

That moment when he hits Trips will be epic, but I see the wwe messing it up. They will either have him turn heel or Triple H will duck and it will hit DBRY and cost him the title at battleground.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

It's been good. Can't complain.

Will be epic when he crushes HHH with a WMD.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Show turning heel is best for business.


----------

